# مخططات منازل صغيرة



## aekbouh (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مخططات منازل صغيرة ريفية فاخرة
مخططات منازل صغيرة نموذج امريكي وذات طابق واحد يحتوي المخطط على :
3 غرف نوم , غرفة استقبال , صالة عرض , 3 حمامات , مطبخ.




المصدر : مخططات منازل صغيرة​


----------



## aekbouh (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اين الردود


----------



## غسان الحارثي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل جدا
يسلموووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## architect one (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشاركة طيبة بارك الله بك .


----------



## f2000 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aoad555 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## amira_oo (10 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/groups/144514598942291/​


----------



## saad1717 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rafahalhafez (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## كلكامش (15 أكتوبر 2011)

فكرة رائعة


----------



## ahmad nagy (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــراً جـــــــــــــزيــــلاً


----------



## وائل عبد المقصود (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وائل عبد المقصود (23 أكتوبر 2011)

وائل عبد المقصود يسلموووووووووووووووووووو[/quote]


----------



## muslim79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس زكى ابو بكر (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## aya07 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

